# Black Diffuser / Egg crate source?



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

It's confirmed....Black eggcrate is out there.

Anyone have a reccomendation for a source, online or local?

Good or bad experiences using or purchasing?


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> It's confirmed....Black eggcrate is out there.
> 
> Anyone have a reccomendation for a source, online or local?
> 
> Good or bad experiences using or purchasing?


Eggcrate Styrene Lighting Panel - Custom Plastic Fabricators and Distributors Modern Plastics Online

Google is my friend.

I'm not sure how cheap that would be to ship though - maybe someone else has a local/retail source. I've personally never seen it for sale at any of my local home improvement places. Let us know if you track any down...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I have that link as well...

Guess what I'm looking to find out is:

Has anyone ever found it in a local store?

If anyone has ordered it online from that company or any other?....was it a good deal? Good company / good prices ect?

Is anyone actually using it?


----------



## sparks4stp (Mar 25, 2009)

I think that website says you have to have a minimum order of $400 to checkout. That's a lot of eggcrate...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

EGG xactly !

Thats why I'm wondering if anyone has gone another route with this..

Local store...other online provider ect ect...


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

hth...
Edee Aiken
305 New Darlington Road
Media, PA 19063
Egg Crate Louvers
610-494-7408

might be some "local" froggers that might want to pool an order.....


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

OK.....now it's getting interesting.

Philly.....hmmmmm...


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Found that a couple of weeks ago but haven't had time to make a call to see if they stock it on site or not.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Here are few more that aren't local, but may work out...
SAN DIEGO PLASTICS - Egg Crate, eggcrate louver lighting panels
Buy our Para Image Plastic Eggcrate 2 x 4 Black Styrene 1/2 x 1/2 x 3/8 in. by Louvers Intl. at GoodMart.com
Eggcrate Styrene Lighting Panel - Custom Plastic Fabricators and Distributors Modern Plastics Online

These may be able to point you to a local supplier...

A.L.P. Lighting Components, Inc.
Parabolic Louvers - Total Plastics, Inc.

______________
EricG.NH


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Check these out as well:
Egg Crate Louvers
Lighting fixtures, gu10 halogen, light bulb, lamp, fluorescent, incandescent, metal halide from Light Bulb Depot.
.375"X2'X4' Black Egg Crate Diffuser - good for reef aquariums
BLACK 2' x 2' Squares of Egg crate Bulk Reef Supply

It all depends on what you want to spend. With most of these you can just buy 1 or 2 without a minimum purchase.
Jason


----------

